

Ask HN: Tech News Weekly Roundup? - Alexqw85

I need to get my compulsive tech news checking under control. Simply, I need to do a better job of turning off and focusing my attention.<p>Does anyone know of a weekly digest, or slow news for IT? A site I can go to or an email digest that&#x27;s focused on quality and low throughput?<p>On the flip side, how do you get notified of major, just released vulnerabilities? Currently my primary source is Slashdot, HN, etc, but I assume there&#x27;s some email service out there...<p>---Alex
======
jhildings
This is quite nice [http://www.economist.com/sections/science-
technology](http://www.economist.com/sections/science-technology) but is also
a bit sparse with frequency of articles

~~~
Alexqw85
Thanks for the link.

After a brief skim, the articles feel more like generic science and technology
news rather than a curation of the ideas and news we all have to keep up with
in this industry.

\---Alex

------
sjs382
[http://www.hackernewsletter.com/](http://www.hackernewsletter.com/)

~~~
Alexqw85
Excellent! And it's even for HN. :-D

